# azureus pair tank size?



## twisner (Jul 7, 2005)

for a sexed pair of dendrobates azureus, what is the best tank size?
will a 10 gallon work, or should i go with something else?
I plan on definitely getting a sexed pair if i go with azureus, so make the tank size for a breeding pair. I do understand all the other breeding aspects for azureus, but feel free to chime in with any other recommendations.
thanks,
tristan


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2005)

*well*

I keep my azureus a sexed pair in a 20 high and they are doing great but you can keep a pair in a 10 gal but wait for some other people to answer this to I am almost positive that they can be kept in a 10 gal but you should get more peoples oppinions.


----------



## twisner (Jul 7, 2005)

k thanks, and i shall wait for more answers.


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

Ten gallons is fine for a pair but I always say bigger is better, I keep my Azureus pairs in 10 gallon tanks and they seem happy


----------



## twisner (Jul 7, 2005)

alright sounds good. I might go with a 15 gallon, but probably not.
thanks all.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

I tend to default to 20 longs for larger species like azureus...it gives the frogs a bit more romping room. Of course the downside with a 20L is that they are not that tall so plant size is a consideration. A 29 gives you the length of a 20L and more height to play with for your plants.

Bill


----------



## twisner (Jul 7, 2005)

a 29 gallon for 2 azureus????
seems like a lot of space...


----------



## Keroppi (Nov 23, 2004)

I keep my pair of azureus in a 29. I had them in a 10 but decided that they would be happier in a larger tank. If you are considering a false bottom remember that once you build this in it eats quite a bit of space so I would go with a 15 because it will only have about 10 gallons of usable space left anyway. 
The pros are... lots more room for plants... a good size water feature and the best part... my frogs were alot more active after moving them. They utilize every inch of the tank. This seems to help them maintain a healthy weight since they have more room to climb, hop, hunt, etc. An empty 29 looks like the Taj Majal for two little frogs but once you add a background, water feature, wood, coco hut, and plants ...they still seem to dominate the space.
Cons are...more money, bigger footprint, a little more initial set-up time.

Good luck...

eve s.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Same here Eve. I won't say that you can't keep azureus, tincs, leucs in a smaller setup but I've noticed that my frogs 'perk up' considerably when they are moved to larger quarters. In fact both our azureus and leucs started breeding when we moved them to a 20L and 29 respectively. 

I've decided to reserve 10 gallon setups for froglets and quarantine purposes.

Bill


----------



## Keroppi (Nov 23, 2004)

Yeah - definately on the same page with you. Tens are good for quarantine and I raise crickets in them too, sometimes. Its amazing how entertaining (which is good for us) and active they will be given the opportunity....can't wait to move my leucs now!  

eve


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

I have one pair of azureus in a 29 gallon, and one pair in my 18"^3 Exo-Terra. All of them seem to enjoy the large spaces.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

I kept my pair of D. Azureus in a ten for about 3 weeks.
always climbing to the top. 

I found a nice hex at a show cheap so I decided to set that up for them .

the are much happier now although there are plants to climb they dont geuss its because there is a lot more floor room in there now

I think it is a 27g hex. not sure though


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

Tristan there can never be to much space for any one frog unless there is a problem with feeding density. Any ways a ten would work fine especially since they would be your first frog so feeding would not be so hard. You might want to go a little bigger just for saftey. I am sure you are thouroughly capable of builing a ten gallon into feeling like a 20 for them so you should be fine if you go that route but dont forget these arnt thumbs. But i think i would go with a 10 and just appropriatley plant it just right to make it seem bigger mybe even try and build a second level.


----------



## cskelly (Jul 18, 2014)

This was really helpful guys. I recently was wondering the same thing, "would by Azureus pair be happy in a 10 gal?" Looks like I will be going with something just a bit bigger to be safe! I'd rather spend a little more, and have more successful weights, attitudes, and breading with my pair!


----------



## Barry Thomas (Oct 9, 2014)

You can successfully keep and breed tincs in a 10 gallon but I would urge you to give them as much space as you can reasonably afford. 

I found this 60g hex on craigslist for less than $50. I bargain shop and mix my own substrate. This is one of my favorite tanks and I keep a single pair of azureus in it. It may be overkill, but it illustrates my point.


----------



## mppp (Feb 5, 2014)

20 gallon long would be better than a 10 gallon so it wont get dirty as quickly being as they are bigger darts (poop etc).


----------



## michaelbishop33 (Feb 11, 2013)

I kept my azureus in a ten gallon for the first year I had them. I then did as others have said in previous comments and moved them to a 20 long. They did just fine in a ten but I would recommend a 20 long or 29 personally.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Just curious, have any of you noticed that before yesterday, the last post was 9 years ago? 

John


----------

